# Dumpy is AWESOME!!!!! <3



## bunnyman666 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dumpy give me greens every day!!!! Cary Ander's leafs, Kale, carrot grrens- my Dumpy is great!!!!!


----------



## Hkok (Oct 17, 2014)

Trixie you would not had picked him if he was not right?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 17, 2014)

It was tough finding Dumpy!!!!! I had no idea what to find in a human. When I stayed at the HRS shelter whilst Dumpy went on holiday, I heard from a few rabbits how mean their old humans were, so I knew I had a good one, for certain.


----------

